# Some Blues from the past week



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dave (GMRCatman) and myself got out a couple times this week and caught a few fish. We went out Monday morning and took Dave's daughter out for her first blue cat trip. We only fished for 3 hours but managed to get on some fish.

We caught 3 channels (12 pounder being the biggest) and 6 blues (45 pounder being the biggest, but also had 3 in the 20's)

It was nice being out and Lauren had a blast.




























Then we decided to go out last night and the bite was definitly slow. We only caught 6 blues and lost a good one in a tree. The first 3 blues were triplets it seemed. All of them weighed 10 pounds but caught in 3 different spots. 
After that Dave caught a 35 pounder and a 30 pounder 

















and then I finished up the night with a little 15 pounder. 











All fish came on fresh shad and skipjack.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like good fun to me, man I need to hit the ohio... Haven't touched a blue cat in about 4 years.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job guys, by the time you read this, Ill be going out of the Public Landing loking for some blues as well. 

Salmonid


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

Great job guys! Glad to see Lauren Had a good time. those all look like really nice fish!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome fish, just awesome!!!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice fish!!! Looks like she had a blast!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Great photos! Nice fish! I'm jealous! Great work guys and gal! One day soon I will hopefully get down that way!


----------

